# Sheesh, that Dashjet thread got ugly fast!



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Friendly reminder here folks, toy cars we're talking about. I love tjets just as much as the next guy and I'd like to keep it that way. Stay positive, we are a rare breed, enjoy our commonalities. In today's news people had their limbs blown off in one of my favorite cities in our country. If that isn't a bitch slap to all of us thinking of throwing negative vibes, then I don't know what is. Keep it in the slot...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

So much for asking a simple question. pig


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I love rare bread, toasted, with butter and a few drips of honey. It's also excellent with mayo on a BLT.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All I want is updates. 

Freaking shame.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

one great tool I found and use on several boards
it is the ignore option

it works great


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Lenny has issues.I know he has health problems & probably the stress of putting this new tjet together.But you don't treat your potential customers that way.He has always been real snippety on comments about his products.I have several of his Dash bodies.But this new Jet better be outstanding before I give my hard earned cash to a person that gives two hoots about what his potential customers have to say about his products.Input from fellow slotters can only create a better product.My 02 cents!!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I sometimes feel like commenting on threads here is like handling a live grenade with the pin out. I try to put the pin back in, set it aside and walk away very slowly....


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I dunno. There's a trick to using message boards to keep up interest in your products, and it looks to me like someone hasn't learned it.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

bobwoodly said:


> I sometimes feel like commenting on threads here is like handling a live grenade with the pin out. I try to put the pin back in, set it aside and walk away very slowly....


Kind of like "HOTT POTATO" .. haha .. . Thats why I usually just sit back and watch the fire works show from the side line. Enough said .. I don't wish to be the next casuality of HT Slot Forum.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Life is tuff, buy a helemt... That being said, why beat up on Dan, Seems he answered the question quite well, and people took offense. This is the written word, you are not speaking directly face to face and houmor doesn't always translate well. Put on your helmet and suck it up.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Life is tuff, buy a helemt... That being said, why beat up on Dan, Seems he answered the question quite well, and people took offense. This is the written word, you are not speaking directly face to face and houmor doesn't always translate well. Put on your helmet and suck it up.


Exactly. I addressed Dennis' question with a solution. Excuse me for using my 'snippety, issues-laden' sarcastic style to do so. 

I NEVER heard of 'coarse splines' as being an issue. Even so, I addressed it with a solution. Not good enough for some, I guess.
Al took my response 5000% way too personal. He didn't have to attack me. I wasn't being rude. It's an axle. It's not a cure for cancer, it isn't going to solve world hunger. It's a piece of metal that I said would be addressed if if it looked like it was a problem.


There's a reason that most manufacturers don't use this board.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

RiderZ said:


> Lenny has issues.I know he has health problems & probably the stress of putting this new tjet together.But you don't treat your potential customers that way.He has always been real snippety on comments about his products.I have several of his Dash bodies.But this new Jet better be outstanding before I give my hard earned cash to a person that gives two hoots about what his potential customers have to say about his products.Input from fellow slotters can only create a better product.My 02 cents!!!


Really dude? 'OUTSTANDING'?? Like Tom Lowe's, huh?

I can't comment on a post in a sarcastic way without the 'board etiquette police' getting all up in my face? 

Snippety or not, that door swings both ways. Al had no right to attack me. I didn't say anything that warranted his response. Was I Rude? No. Sarcastic? Oh yeah... Because it was a piece to a chassis that most of you throw away anyway, (at least the serious racers) that I have made better out of the box just by making it stainless steel. 

But I have seen it way too many times on this board. A comment gets taken out of context and suddenly it's a problem. 'I hope he fixed teh splines because all my wheels will explode'... I can just hear it...

But I have to take being attacked?? I don't, and I won't.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, stainless steel axles Dan, what an awsome idea. Let the magnets full potential deal with the arm. Great! Can't wait till it all comes together. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Its actually Tom Lowes axles that are splitting some of the after market rims but like it was said, most of the custom wheel sets come with they're own axles. Have at it!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Start another thread of progress Lenny! Keep doing what your doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't see why anyone around here is surprised, or hurt, or whatever by Lenny's comments. He is a perfectionist/artist and he doesn't like people picking at his work. Perfectionists as a rule don't take criticism well, especially since his axles are better then any stock T-Jet/AutoWorld. He will make a better T-Jet, he already has a proven track record, so if he gets a little pissy with a few that are picking the flyspecks out of the pepper so be it. Just remember Dan that there are a whole lot of people pulling for you. Keep your dobber up.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Really dude? 'OUTSTANDING'?? Like Tom Lowe's, huh?
Yes.really dude.Out f-ing standing.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Word of advise for those that think the customer is always right... It just isn't so, but the customer is always the customer if they feel there is something they want to buy, so they should be treated that way. I believe I will be buying some new T-jets when they come out and when I have things for sale, if a person insults me or my items for sale, I explain how they can go and fix themselves.


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*Someone needs a bite of soap!*

I think that Dan has put in a lot of time and money into this chassis , so far the guys that tested the armatures had only good feedback . The magnets have been great for the hobby . The chassis and gear-plate look good , at least Dan got the front axle holes right for the short , long and truck/hot rod adjustments. The others didn't get that one right. If there is anything that Dan doesn't like on his final product ,I trust he will take care it . The guys that want to run them stock know how to use the right tools to take the wheels off and on anyway . I don't think the picture of the axles was that good anyway , on my monitor it made them look short and fat . Besides how many pull them off to put fray/speed parts in anyway ? I can't wait to get my hands on them . Keep up the good work Dan .

Don :thumbsup:


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I applaud anyone willing and able to stick their neck out and go beyond the norm. Dan has done that for years. Thank you Dan for all that you have done and continue doing. Please don't let the few ruin it for the many. You've got too much time and money invested, as well as a large amount of interest for your products. You're doing three people's jobs and probably more.

Engineer - Usually quiet and cranky. Precise.
Businessman - Idealistic. Entrepreneur. Well organized (hopefully).
Salesman - Aggressive. Preachy. Loud.

I've never met you so I don't know which of these you're most like, but being all three of them is not an easy task for anyone. What I do know is that any business I have done with you has been priced well, shipped quickly, intact upon arrival and exactly what I ordered. It's also all be very high quality.

Following that experience, I have high hopes for the new chassis. However, with my life experiences, I am keeping expectations in check. I do not expect the new Dash T-Jet chassis to handle perfectly or be the fastest car in my box right off the shelf. I expect a vehicle that will be fun to drive and cool to look at. Anything beyond that will be gravy.

-Cory


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Lenny aka Dashing Dan,Al Mr.Drag Pink and Dennis oink Seick all happen to be friends of mine.All do a good job of promoting the hobby.I know where each is coming from with there questions and comments.Everyone is looking for a great product.I've know Dan since the start of Dash.This project has been a labor of love for this lunatic from the start.I can assure you if there are any problems with any part he will find a way to correct it.Sometimes we all have a short fuse and it's looked at the wrong way.This is costing mucho money.Al i'll see you and Hank here next month,Dennis we'll see you at Hooters,you slut,and Dan I can't wait to get them out there,along with some surprises.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Tommy! I'll be there at Hooter's if I can!!  I wish that I had known about the basketball tournament going on in the Akron area the same weekend as the Richfield show. I'd be there to see ya then! I wish Brad would let his out of town vendors know about that stuff so we could plan accordingly. Have a good day! pig


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Simple solution dont like it dont buy it more for the rest of us, or spend your own money years in R&D and tons of time and effort for a the little things that go with it. I guess that can be said about a lot of things. Cheers. Keep up the work Dan.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*nervy reply*

I need to say that I have been a steadfast promoter of Dan and his products for a long time
and I am in no way bashing his product or effort now.
however when I simply explained a need for a question that pig asked I was made to look small, insignificant and stupid.
I didn't, in any way, bash Dan, his axle or his reputation in that post.
in Dan's answer to me there is no indication of humor by having typed an "LOL", included a smiley face icon or simply saying that "this is all in fun".
I respect the extraordinary work that Dan has put into this project and wish him the best so that many can have more toys to play with.
being included in a group of people who wish Dan otherwise is wrong, erroneous and undeserved.

if I am supposed to bow, curtsy and swoon at his mere presence, sorry, I did NOT get that memo. 

I do not see partspig's question as anything other than asking and it would have gone a long way for Dan to simply measure the diameter with whatever tool available and give a civil answer.

I know that I am now not popular with a lot of folks who haven't read the posts properly and I could really careless what they think. 
just remember how you joined the lynch mob so easily when it is your turn on the end of the rope.

I want to thank Tom Stumph for stepping up and giving this difficult situation a clear direction.

I repeat, on many past occasions I have stood up for Dan and I haven't sullied his product on this occasion. 

read the posts.
anyone who can logically show me where I did I will apologize to.
not my scathing reply to Dan's post making me look like an imbecile.

those of you who find it necessary to jump on the popular band wagon, enjoy your ride and have a good long look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I was made to look small, insignificant and stupid


please do not hate me, or think i am being nasty.

But I work very hard not to let what others say define who I am.
I will not let them have that control.

that way you do reply in anger, you can reply in fun.

JMHO

Also

I could see why he replied as he did.
1> he trying to make a car as close t the t-jet as he can.
2> his focus is getting parts for his cars, not worrying about anyone elses' wheels
and last, may the question for him made him think others thought maybe he was dumb?

It all a guess. lets just move on and hope for a great product


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

alpink said:


> I do not see partspig's question as anything other than asking and it would have gone a long way for Dan to simply measure the diameter with whatever tool available and give a civil answer.
> .


I can't, the samples are still at the factory. The pic was taken at the factory. They make great parts but they take lousy photos...


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

MY 2 cents! Lenny makes some great products just like a lot of the people on HT do.I've seen other people give answers like not sure let me get back to you, or I will look into that and let you know.Then you get the to bad,or the so whats.The way I see it is if you realy don't want to know don't ask and if your going to ask atleast try to answer like a gentleman.How hard is it to talk to people the way you want to be talked to! What we have here is a failyour to communicate. Is you is or is you isn't my constituent?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

alpink said:


> in Dan's answer to me there is no indication of humor by having typed an "LOL", included a smiley face icon or simply saying that "this is all in fun".
> .


I don't do that.


----------

